# No linked devices to Microsoft account



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

I use Google Voice on my laptop. I received a video with a text message. To play it, the message indicated I needed to download Verizon's video player at https://www.vzmessages.com/getclient. When I attempt to, I'm prompted to sign into my Microsoft account, which I did with the code I received. I then click Install on my devices. That brings up another screen that says "It looks like you don’t have any applicable device(s) linked to your Microsoft account. To install, sign in on a device with your Microsoft account." Same thing after restarting the pc, a Dell Inspiron running Windows 8.1. I wonder why does Microsoft not recognize my pc as a trusted device?

Sometimes I can play videos if they're sent by another cell provider. I can't download videos from Google Voice - it appears to but then says 'Failed - no file'. I know that's a separate issue. It appears videos sent from a Verizon cellphone require their app.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you sign into your Microsoft Account the screen will show your account before you proceed to anything else so first verify this. Now see what shows in "All Devices". If the laptop isn't there, add it.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

I proceeded up until 'Switch to a Microsoft account instead' - after doing so will I need to log onto the laptop using Microsoft login credentials?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> sign in on a device with your Microsoft account


Yes


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------

